# Battery Keeps dying!!!!!!!



## ccrider1030 (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm new too cars I really don't know much but i do know enough to be dangerous!!! SO here is my Prob...... My Battery died. My friend says that he seen the light was stuck half way down and still on! Also the Door locks are screwed up. I push the lock in to lock it and it automatically unlocks and seems like it is shorted but im not sure! Is there anything else that it could be and how would i go about fixing it!!!! Thnx for any Help

CCRider1030


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Hmmmm...get a jump maybe?? Also go get your alternator tested at autozone or some automotive store like that just to be safe. When you get a jump, just let your car sit and idle for like 15 min for the battery to get a good charge


----------



## ccrider1030 (Jul 17, 2003)

Yea i get it jumped and run it for like 15 min but its dead again the next day! That is why im adking whats up cause thats not right. It just started doing it so i would like to get that fixed as soon as possible. I will check the alternator.! But there is also a whine the increases with the RPM and i know thats not right but i don't know what it is. I was told it could be the AC or the Power steering pump. But im not sure!


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

If your battery can't hold a charge definately get the laternator checked. Either your battery is gone beyond recharging or you have a bad alternator.


----------



## ccrider1030 (Jul 17, 2003)

would the door locks have anything to do with it? I will try all possible probs! Or is that all its own problem?


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

or....if u have a BUMPIN SYSTEM in there ....it could be draining the battery. BUT yes get yer battery and alternator checked at autozone or advanced auto parts, O Reileys or whatever u have around you.


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

Get your alternator checked, its the most likely problem. Its the part that charges your battery, if it fails, your batter goes dead.

thecollector
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=378316&page=1


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

check the alternator. and battery.. etc.. etc.. lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

If the bat and alt are ok then you probably do have a short. Lots of luck finding it though, wiring is a bitch and a half. My friend had a GM car which would drain the battery if you used either of the rear power windows. No one wanted to bother finding the short so he just didnt use those windows anymore.


----------



## Gorilla Salad (Jun 19, 2003)

Hmmm, take your battery down to autozone, have them charge it/ test it. If it is bad, replace it, then have autozone test your charging system. You could have corroded terminals as well. Clean your connections and use di-electric grease to prevent corrosion. The whine you are hearing is most likely coming from your stereo. You probably have a bad ground on your deck, and if you have an amp, you probably ran cheap rca cables on the battery side of your car, or your amp has a bad ground. Good luck.


----------



## ccrider1030 (Jul 17, 2003)

well the whine i think isn't the stereo cause its really loud in the enging compartment. It still whines when the stereo is not on or disconnected i was told it could be the power steering pump or the ac.


----------



## Gorilla Salad (Jun 19, 2003)

you could have a failing pulley or bearings, or it could be the power steering pump. does it whine when you turn the wheels? What is your fluid level in the power steering resevoir?


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

Lots of good advice so I will just stay quiet...hehe


----------

